# Curved Monitor Repair



## ShiBDiB (Sep 8, 2017)

Shot in the dark as dell already turned me down. But I'm out $700 on a 34" curved monitor after I leaned it on my mouse while trying to plug a cord into the back. I'm assuming I'm SOL but was wondering if we had some monitor repair wizard here.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PXYRMPE/?tag=tec06d-20 is the monitor in question


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 8, 2017)

RIP this is the saddest thread ever.  Seriously, sorry for your loss


----------



## Norton (Sep 8, 2017)

If you paid with a credit card you may have some additional warranty coverage, worth a look or a call at least.

OR

You could badger Dell through several layers of customer support to see if they will do you a solid and replace it since they gave you no warning that repair parts aren't sold for that model.


----------



## qubit (Sep 8, 2017)

Eek, that's painful.

Try what Norton said, or what about home contents insurance as it covers accidental damage? I dropped an iPad 3 and smashed the glass. Claimed and got £500 for that old POS to buy a new one. Well worth it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hopefully dell will reason with you, worst case is biting the bullet


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 8, 2017)

Id say SOL here. The panel is physically cracked?


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 8, 2017)

Athlon2K15 said:


> Id say SOL here. The panel is physically cracked?


Yep, glass in the panel is definitely cracked. I can see why Dell would say no way to physical damage whether it was accidental in nature. Time to go shopping for a new screen I'm afraid.

Edit: At least it isn't as bad as this one on Ebay. Ouch
 

Dell U3415W 34" UltraSharp 21:9 Curved Widescreen LED-Backlit Monitor -AS IS


----------



## R00kie (Sep 8, 2017)

Ouchies, makes me want to hug my monitor...


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2017)

qubit said:


> Eek, that's painful.
> 
> Try what Norton said, or what about home contents insurance as it covers accidental damage? I dropped an iPad 3 and smashed the glass. Claimed and got £500 for that old POS to buy a new one. Well worth it.


Yeah I would go the home insurance route as well if you have the option.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Sep 8, 2017)

Take it around the back and put a few    .50's in the back of it before tossing it a shallow grave. Burn all your receipts and pictures of your monitor so the UN wont hunt you down for crimes against VDU's.

No one shall speak of this atrocity...


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 8, 2017)

I doubt badgering dell would help, their out of warranty department seems to be more of a deny and attempt to sell them something else department. (Individual I got told me no repairs are possible, tried to sell me the same monitor for $800 (I paid $700), then when I said no thanks tried to sell me a 29" at which point I just hung up)

The part of the monitor you can touch isn't cracked, but I'm assuming the weight of the monitor on the scroll wheel of the mouse was enough to crack the panel on the inside (this thing isn't light, but it's still kinda ridiculous that leaning on something broke it)

As for insurance I didn't pay extra for the "computer" coverage geico offers and my deductible is more than the monitor so not sure that's even worth pursuing.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 8, 2017)

ShiBDiB said:


> I doubt badgering dell would help, their out of warranty department seems to be more of a deny and attempt to sell them something else department. (Individual I got told me no repairs are possible, tried to sell me the same monitor for $800 (I paid $700), then when I said no thanks tried to sell me a 29" at which point I just hung up)
> 
> The part of the monitor you can touch isn't cracked, but I'm assuming the weight of the monitor on the scroll wheel of the mouse was enough to crack the panel on the inside (this thing isn't light, but it's still kinda ridiculous that leaning on something broke it)
> 
> As for insurance I didn't pay extra for the "computer" coverage geico offers and my deductible is more than the monitor so not sure that's even worth pursuing.


Shame they are so specific with the insurance. I might look at mine and see if theres any fine print like that...


----------



## ne6togadno (Sep 8, 2017)

disassemble it carefuly and look for barcode lable on panel. it will have part number of panel printed on it. look by part number for replacemnt panel in ebay/amazone/ and google.
there are shops that disassemble damamged/old electronics and sell what is still working as spare parts.
you might get lucky.

ps be carefule with wires and connctors. figure how locking works before you use force. also take pictures so you know what goes where when you start assembling it back
gl


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 8, 2017)

ShiBDiB said:


> As for insurance I didn't pay extra for the "computer" coverage geico offers and my deductible is more than the monitor so not sure that's even worth pursuing.


Norton's point was many credit cards automatically provide double warranty coverage and some even provide accidental breakage or loss coverage. This coverage is NOT something extra you have to sign up for or pay for. And it typically does not have a deductible either. It is just something some credit cards offer as incentive to use their card instead of a different card.


----------



## natr0n (Sep 8, 2017)

Yeah call the bank.  Never know these new monitors are so fragile.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Sep 12, 2017)

Hmm I'll try the bank (USAA) they're generally pretty good


----------



## Bill_Bright (Sep 12, 2017)

> Hmm I'll try the bank (USAA) they're generally pretty good


If you bought the monitor with a card provided through USAA, you do indeed have a good chance in recovering most, if not all of your purchase cost - assuming you are still within the time limits.


----------

